# John Deere 310 backhoe



## Awills (May 28, 2011)

Ok so we got the old backhoe running. The actual model is 310a. The engine sounds great but transmission has issues. At first, the high gears appeared very weak. The tractor would stop on even the slightest incline when in high gears. The low gears were fine so we used them. Now the low gears are getting weak and they sometimes even stop on slight inclines. The engine does not struggle at all but the tractor just starts stopping and is sluggish. Help


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like the clutch to me. BIG job on a machine that size.


----------



## Awills (May 28, 2011)

Well the clutch was brand new. Just rebuilt engine and put in clutch also. Not sure if clutch was properly adjusted or not. Perhaps could be linkage I guess?


----------

